# Multi BLD Memo?



## xXzaKerXx (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi guys just wanna know how would you memorize for Multi? I wolud do this:

1st cube-edges-my living room
corners-the 2nd room from the living room in this case my study

2nd cube-my aunt's house (because i go there very often, about twice a month)
edges-the room i enter straight away as i step foot in the house, in this case, the dining room (i know is sounds weird but it's an apartment)
corners-the 2nd room, in this case the living room

i use letter pairs from chris hardwick's page and a mixture of roman rooms and story. As I look at the pieces, i form an object after every two pieces and put them around the room and i often try to associate one item with another. I only went as far as two cubes but i will try for more. Sorry for making you guys read so much stuff. please let me know your method of dealing with multi memo thanks.


----------



## elimescube (Dec 19, 2009)

I've heard this type of system works well for some people, but I find it a lot easier to just memorize each sticker as a letter (by this I mean each edge has two possible letters and each corner has three). This is most effective for M2/R2, Old Pochmann or a combination of the two. Then I just make words and/or sentences with the letters as I work through a cycle. This makes memorization pretty quick work for me, but "quick" is a relative term, about 5-6 minutes memo per cube for MultiBLD for me. The most I've done with this system is 7 cubes (6/7 due to two flipped edges on the 5th cube, I thought I had memorized wrong so I changed something. That turned out to be a bad idea).

Hope that was descriptive enough. I have a tutorial on single BLD on my YouTube account where I explain how to memorize the edges with this system.


----------



## Faz (Dec 19, 2009)

What I would do (and have done for my lousy 2 cube attempts) is to assign each sticker a letter, and make sentences out of those letters. It also helps me to visualise my sentences.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Dec 19, 2009)

elimescube said:


> I've heard this type of system works well for some people, but I find it a lot easier to just memorize each sticker as a letter (by this I mean each edge has two possible letters and each corner has three). This is most effective for M2/R2, Old Pochmann or a combination of the two. Then I just make words and/or sentences with the letters as I work through a cycle. This makes memorization pretty quick work for me, but "quick" is a relative term, about 5-6 minutes memo per cube for MultiBLD for me. The most I've done with this system is 7 cubes (6/7 due to two flipped edges on the 5th cube, I thought I had memorized wrong so I changed something. That turned out to be a bad idea).
> 
> Hope that was descriptive enough. I have a tutorial on single BLD on my YouTube account where I explain how to memorize the edges with this system.



thanks for your opinion i feel bad for your 5th cube.

@fazrulz:do you use journey or rooms?


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Dec 19, 2009)

elimescube? aren't you the guy who taught Eric Limeback his lettering scheme?


----------



## elimescube (Dec 19, 2009)

xXzaKerXx said:


> elimescube? aren't you the guy who taught Eric Limeback his lettering scheme?



Haha, that's true. Back when he was newer to cubing. He's amazing at BLD now. It didn't take him long to pass my ability.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 20, 2009)

xXzaKerXx said:


> Hi guys just wanna know how would you memorize for Multi? I wolud do this:
> 
> 1st cube-edges-my living room
> corners-the 2nd room from the living room in this case my study
> ...




Cubes 1-6 : my houses
Cubes 7-12 : my friends' houses
Cubes 13-16 : my ex-girlfriends' houses


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Dec 20, 2009)

Chuck said:


> xXzaKerXx said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys just wanna know how would you memorize for Multi? I wolud do this:
> ...



Wow, how big is the houses in Indonesia?


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 20, 2009)

For my multi bld I just memorised them seperatly, no method


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Dec 20, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> For my multi bld I just memorised them seperatly, no method



then how do you distinguish between them? do you memorize visually which set of items belong to which cube?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 14, 2010)

so far I have tried 2 cubes, but my best is a close 1/2.

for the first cube (edges and corners) I memorize one letter per sticker, and make words of them to build a sentence (which makes sense to me).
Though I think the memo should be repeatet, to keep it in your mind.

for the 2nd cube I do the same, but only for edges. For the corners however, I do pure letters, and say them quietly (quiet enough to do that in competition too).

I hope to get a 2/2 soon. The memo really is my problem!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 28, 2010)

i do it like that:

-edges and corners with images
-putting the images on special journeys
-memorizing 5 cubes->check the 5 cubes->go on with 6-10->check 6-10 and so on........in the end->check them all

Greetings, Dennis


----------

